# Brook Hines 2-5-2012



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

We hit the water @ 6:30 A.M., The weather was crappy,misting rain and wind. We boated two fish in the first 10-15 minutes so i thought we were good to go. We did not touch another fish until 10:15 A.M.,talked to a few others as they passed and there luck was the same. Between 10:15 and 11:00 we boated eight fish and then the switch was cut off. I was a day late on the bite. I guess the front pushed through and shut them off. water temp was 58,air temp was 69 when we got there @ 6:30 and 62 when we left.:thumbdown: I asked the guy who runs the place if he had seen any on bed as well as the guys that roam in their towers and they all said not yet(take that for what its worth).I know the fish are there and will turn on very strong soon much like the report we all got from the first day it was open. Cant wait to go back


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

you should always check the water depth as soon as you catch 1 fish. That has been my key to sucess out there. If you catch one in 8 foot, fish that depth only for a while. Sam (the manager) told me about two on bed on the first day. I went straight to them but they would not bite. I have been a regular for years though, guess he don't tell to strangers.
Stay off the banks, it is not a river. the center of the coves is the best spot right now.


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

i am a frequent visitor myself, Sam also told me where he saw two coming up, hit the spots,Beds but no fish i caught all fish in 5-8 foot of water. they just werent biting due to the front. I usually get into them pretty hard but like i said i was a day late this time around.I will get them next time. I want that 10lber that beds in the same spot every year,but then again dont we all (lol). Guy that was there both saturday and Sunday told me Saturday was awesome and he did not have as good of luck on Sunday.We caught all our fish like you said, in the middle of the coves.


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks for the tip.


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

wishingforbass:
Do you want to go with me Saturday? I love fishing with strangers to learn new things. I will have an empty back seat.


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

cant this weekend,but i will get with you the next time i head up there. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

bassn8ed said:


> wishingforbass:
> Do you want to go with me Saturday? I love fishing with strangers to learn new things. I will have an empty back seat.


Bassn8ed: If you are still offering up the back seat for this Saturday, I'd be willing to go. I've never been there, but have bass fished in the local area quite a bit. Just let me know or send me a PM.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

you'll love that lake ed. i am thinkina bout going up there this weekend myself. ill be renting one of their boat but still. just have to check the regs and see if i need to have an alabam license. i have been told both yes and no.


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

Mr. Pirate Ed, let me be sure I am going to make it. You do have to have an Alabama License. I have a small Collins craft, not a big ole fancy bass boat. But I can hang with the rest of them.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

took my basscat up there when i lived in milton and felt out of place... the guys in the little boats were slammmin the fish and i couldn't buy a bite !!! was about 8 years ago...


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

You need an Alabama license.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

bassn8ed said:


> Mr. Pirate Ed, let me be sure I am going to make it. You do have to have an Alabama License. I have a small Collins craft, not a big ole fancy bass boat. But I can hang with the rest of them.


@bassn8ed - I have an Alabama license so I'm covered there. I've cleared it with the Mrs. so I'm good to go for Saturday. I'll send you a PM with my phone number.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i think i talked myself into going on friday lol. might talk the wife into going with me if she feels up to it.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

Careful Jesse, a hook set on one of those lunkers might put her into early labor. :laughing:
Friday would probably be less crowded. Are you just going to skip work?


----------

